# Extension Cord for Wacom Tablet



## RTDragon (Dec 25, 2012)

Well today i hooked up my new tablet a Wacom Bamboo Create considering i use a 23 inch monitor and my PC is on the right of my desk. One problem is since i am right handed and want to use the tablet to suit my needs the default cord is too short for me to move it to right handed. So i was wondering what kind of extension cord is needed for a drawing tablet?


----------



## Zenia (Dec 25, 2012)

How long is the original cord on Creates? I have an Intuos4 and the cord is suuuuuper long. far longer than I need. But anyway, I would think that any USB extension cord would do the trick.
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/category/category_slc.asp?MfrId=0&CatId=444 (This is a Canadian version of the site... since it automatically directs me there.)


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 25, 2012)

Well when i opened it it's pretty short enough to plug in to a labtop though my old graphire4 tablet the cord was long enough to use it. Though wow there a lot of usb extensions how will i know which one will work?


----------



## Zenia (Dec 25, 2012)

I'd think that they are pretty much the same. I've never had to use one though.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 25, 2012)

Surely if you're PC is on the right, you could just put your tablet near it  or you could always use a USB female to male extension...
oh... forgive my ignorace


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 25, 2012)

If you can grab the Amazon ones they're pretty sturdy. Just get a regular USB cable that's gold plated

http://amzn.com/B001TH7GUU - extender

http://amzn.com/B001TH7GUK - Mini 



I found Wacom Cables pretty gimpy, had them die within a year, so I use the Amazon ones now.


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 25, 2012)

Gold plated usb cable is there a difference between gold and regular.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 25, 2012)

RTDragon said:


> Gold plated usb cable is there a difference between gold and regular.



Some say reliability, but they're only 6 bucks on Amazon and they're sturdy.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 26, 2012)

I heard apparently gold is great for heat reflection


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you all for the suggestions i got a 3ft extention cord for the other and it works though i will keep your suggestions in mind considering now that i know there are gold plated as well as extenders and minis in case the wacom plug does happen to go kaput.


----------



## Milotarcs (Dec 30, 2012)

Well, I don't reccomend it, but as a last resort, you can always cut the cord and solder on wire.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 1, 2013)

Milotarcs said:


> Well, I don't reccomend it, but as a last resort, you can always cut the cord and solder on wire.



A cord is just 7 bucks. ....


----------



## Zenia (Jan 1, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> A cord is just 7 bucks. ....


But buying a new cord would make sense!


----------

